# new croc tank



## caradeller (Feb 3, 2010)

have started to setup croc tank,its a 4ft tank..croc is bout 27 cm....water depth is bout 25 cent...running 2 internal filters(waiting for external canister) atm..have a 300wt heater set to 27...and a uv....have not setup basking spot as yet...
let me know wat u think good and bad things...


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 3, 2010)

wow thats so cool. post a pic when the croc is inside. =)


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 3, 2010)

nice. question if i may, how long does it take for a freshy to out grow say a 4x2x2 tank. old house mate wanted to get one, and since have been interested myself pending more research to ensure it's in good hands. have heard they are relatively slow growing. also once they out grow a tank this size, would you consider something bigger, or look to move the croc on to a more suitable place (someone with appropriate housing, zoo, croc park)???

fully grown, what would the requirements be??? i would have thought for the animals sake, you would near need to set up a garden shed or something. especially in a victorian climate???? 

sorry if i look like i'm trying hi-jacking the thread. i'm not. love the enclosure. just hoping someone of more knowledge as yourself could shed some light on it for me. cheers. good work!!!


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 3, 2010)

just checked out your photo album. u have some very nice animals and set-ups!!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 3, 2010)

great looking tank, only thing i might suggest is a MVB for the basking spot, ive found for the crocs to grow alot faster and healthier with them.



Bretsta said:


> nice. question if i may, how long does it take for a freshy to out grow say a 4x2x2 tank. old house mate wanted to get one, and since have been interested myself pending more research to ensure it's in good hands. have heard they are relatively slow growing. also once they out grow a tank this size, would you consider something bigger, or look to move the croc on to a more suitable place (someone with appropriate housing, zoo, croc park)???
> 
> fully grown, what would the requirements be??? i would have thought for the animals sake, you would near need to set up a garden shed or something. especially in a victorian climate????
> 
> sorry if i look like i'm trying hi-jacking the thread. i'm not. love the enclosure. just hoping someone of more knowledge as yourself could shed some light on it for me. cheers. good work!!!



crocs grow according to how much you feed them, if you feed them heaps, they grow faster then they would if you dont feed them much, i bought my freshy at the beginning of last year at 32cm's, hes now a little over 60cm's. i havent really been feeding him up, but he seems to be growing rapidly anyways. for a full grown freshy you would need an area 5 metres by 5 metres minimum. with enough water to fully submerge itself and enough land to beable to be completely dry.


----------



## caradeller (Feb 3, 2010)

> great looking tank, only thing i might suggest is a MVB for the basking spot, ive found for the crocs to grow alot faster and healthier with them.


cheers.....wat wattage mvb would u suggest id use....as the height from top of tank to basking spot...right end corner...isnt that high??


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 3, 2010)

mckellar007 said:


> great looking tank, only thing i might suggest is a MVB for the basking spot, ive found for the crocs to grow alot faster and healthier with them.
> 
> 
> 
> crocs grow according to how much you feed them, if you feed them heaps, they grow faster then they would if you dont feed them much, i bought my freshy at the beginning of last year at 32cm's, hes now a little over 60cm's. i havent really been feeding him up, but he seems to be growing rapidly anyways. for a full grown freshy you would need an area 5 metres by 5 metres minimum. with enough water to fully submerge itself and enough land to beable to be completely dry.


how would a croc go in the melbourne colder weather ? i mean a croc pond outside . i guess u would need a shed with heating ?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 3, 2010)

and how much for a hatchling croc or baby?


----------



## beney_boy (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome setup caradeller. i really want to get a freshie soon. ive even got the tank perfect for a few years for it to live in. all i need now is an advanced license and well obviously the croc lol. cant wait to see some pics of the croc in the tank. also if you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for the croc?


----------



## caradeller (Feb 3, 2010)

payed 250 for him


ive been doing some reading and cant find anything on keeping the water clean...do i have to put any water conditoner ect in the water...


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 3, 2010)

caradeller said:


> cheers.....wat wattage mvb would u suggest id use....as the height from top of tank to basking spot...right end corner...isnt that high??



thats the only thing with MVB's they are such big bulbs, ive got a 100w over mine(along with a 150w ceramic and an 80w floodlight) when hes under the MVB he is only about 20cm's from it at the basking site.



ZOOJAS said:


> how would a croc go in the melbourne colder weather ? i mean a croc pond outside . i guess u would need a shed with heating ?



i was talking to a well known reptile vet at the expo last year and he said that if you set up a sort of semi green house it would be fine outside. im about to build a 5x5 metre pen for my salty, and then once he outgrows that it will be the freshies enclosure(with an outdoor area aswell for the summer months)



caradeller said:


> payed 250 for him
> 
> 
> ive been doing some reading and cant find anything on keeping the water clean...do i have to put any water conditoner ect in the water...



if you use some kind of water conditioner it should be fine, the main reason is to get rid of the chlorine in the water. when i got my first salty i didnt condition the water and his teeth started to frey and go really weak, it came good after adding a bit of calcium and conditioning the water. i just use the same stuff i use for the turtles.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice starter tank Cara,
One thing you do need to add is some fine 2mm gravel.
Your little guy/girl will instinctively eat it to aid digestion (they realy need it).


Its a shame you didnt get a Saltie though, could have fed Darren to it bit by bit, lol.


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 4, 2010)

isn't it illegal to keep a croc? Just wandering as my Mum ( who knows nothing bout reptiles says it would be) I mean at adult size you could be eaten lol


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 4, 2010)

its legal in victoria not sure about WA,NT,SA,Qld and tassie but definalty illegal in NSW


----------



## caradeller (Feb 7, 2010)

picked up croc on friday...havent named him as yet...though thinking snappy or irwin,ba snappy seems to really suit him...will get better pics when i pull camera out..


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome! but it looks like you need a larger tank already!
Hope that tank isen't too much of a pain to keep clean!
What pH do crock keepers keep their water at? I am guessing slightly alkaline?


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 10, 2010)

that's awesome. i want 1!!!!!!!


----------



## potato matter (Feb 10, 2010)

what do you do with it when it gets big? Great setup btw.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 11, 2010)

potato matter said:


> what do you do with it when it gets big? Great setup btw.




upgrade enclosure size


----------



## potato matter (Feb 11, 2010)

mckellar007 said:


> upgrade enclosure size


 
So are you allowed to keep it when it is fully grown???


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah in Vic there is no limitation


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 12, 2010)

You know Cara..everytime I see a CROC thread ...the ole green eyes start to happen .....

I hate you  ................fantastic little croc and setup looks good too


----------

